# question about aquarium kit from walmart



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi
I'm practically new to betta care and aquarium stuff
i tried to read as much as i can so i know stuff before even buying it.

though today i bought a betta from petsmart i can't resist that specific betta so bought by pure impulse (pathetic) so kinda end up buying a 5g aquarium kit from walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-5-G...-Kit-and-Tetra-50-Watt-Heater-Bundle/13228131 
and some accessories

though mine the heater was bought seperately but it still the same model

i already have set up the the aquarium this afternoon ( I used tap water w/ aqua safe) filter, heater, additional thermometer, and gravel.

i haven't put in the betta and the plants ( said in the manual i need to wait for 24 hours while keeping the pump/filter running and heater).

question are

1. is the pump/filter be too strong for the betta? (its name is Aqua Tech power filter model 5 -15)
2. after putting aqua safe how long should i wait for the stuff to work?
3.and should i wait exactly 24hours before putting inthe plants and betta? i kinda feel sorry for the lil guy stuck in a small container ><(my self is claustrophobic)
4. i got 5 mollies from a friend and according the store its ok for betta to include them?
5. I bought stuff so hastily can i still in corporate cycling( i basically know its important for amonia/nitrate balancing. but not too indepth in knowledge)
6. "tetra safe start" is it good for my situation??
7.and lastly i found a big bottle of seems like a pre cycled water is that good??

thank you very much in advance
-Jin & and lil blue/red guy("betta"still need a good name for him)


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

*1. is the pump/filter be too strong for the betta? (its name is Aqua Tech power filter model 5 -15)*

I think I have the same, or very similar pump. It was much too strong for my Betta. I had to "baffle" it. For me, I had to use both a sponge and the plastic bottle method. The sponge helped, but the current was still too strong and pushed the poor guy across the tank!

*2. after putting aqua safe how long should i wait for the stuff to work?*

You mean the dechlorinator? I use my water right away, it says it works immediately. Though, I think some people here let their water sit overnight.


*3.and should i wait exactly 24hours before putting inthe plants and betta? i kinda feel sorry for the lil guy stuck in a small container ><(my self is claustrophobic)*

At least 24 hours. And if you want to do a "fishless cycle" it will be weeks. Just make sure you do the proper water changes and he should be fine. Are the plants live? If so they will be a good help for water quality.


*4. i got 5 mollies from a friend and according the store its ok for betta to include them?*

No. Not only would your Betta be stressed by the Mollies, I think your tank would be overstocked with that many fish. - Other people here can help you more though, but from what I have read this would be a bad idea.

*5. I bought stuff so hastily can i still in corporate cycling( i basically know its important for amonia/nitrate balancing. but not too indepth in knowledge)*

If your willing to let your tank sit for several weeks without the fish and plants then yes. Otherwise you will have to do regular water changes. You should read the stickied thread on cycling.

*6. "tetra safe start" is it good for my situation??*

I was thinking about using it, though I don't know anything much about it other than the reviews I have seen online.

*7.and lastly i found a big bottle of seems like a pre cycled water is that good??*

Um, maybe.. I've read though that the water actually doesn't have much of the bacteria in it. The filter and surfaces in the tank (like the tank walls, the gravel, the decorations, etc.) are where the bacteria really collects.

----------

I hope I am a small help. Other people here will be able to help you much more though!


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for the reply it really helps

as for the filter i found out this morning when i'm tinkering on it you can actually adjust the flow of water. by lifting the tube the higher the tube the slower the flow.

and after reading different discussion in other forums seemslike the tetra safe start is my best bet.

well then T minus 10 hours for adding betta and mollies (still researching on it on how can i put them in or atleast how can i keep them


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldnt keep the mollies with the betta, not enough room really.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe mollies are a slightly brackish fish, as well? Personally, I would try ghost shrimp if you wanted something interesting in addition to your betta, though he should be just as happy on his own.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no idea what Tetra Safe start is, sorry...

Water conditioner works right away, though! 

As for cycling, you can cycle with your fish in the tank, using your fish as a source of ammonia. It is a bit risky though, you'll have to monitor the levels closely and be prepared to make small & frequent water changes. If you want to go for it, feel free to ask more questions! I've done a fish-in cycling before, so I can hopefully give you some advice.

Btw, you should not put mollkies into that tank! Mollies are brackish fish (meaning they like a bit of salt in their water), and I'm pretty sure that 10 gallons is too small for them. I think they need 30 gallons.


----------



## StayyyFlyyy (Oct 20, 2010)

cycle the tank asap... do not put the mollies with the betta they are aggressive fish... if youd like put the mollies in the tank to start the cycle they are hardy fish and will be able to withstand the cycle, however fishless cycle is preferred. Ive used the tetra safe start. It did not work for me but i have heard success stories about it working instantly. the betta will be fine in his confined space for a little while. Just make sure the tank is cycled and there are no other fish instead check into the african dwarf frog or ghost shrimp... both very cool


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, don't add the mollies to tank. It's too small. You'd likely end up with sick, dead fish. Give them back to your friend.

Everything else sounds peachy.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum~

Everyone has pretty much completely covered what you wanted to know.

do you have a heater for the little guy?

since you have your betta, and no place to keep him for several weeks, do you plan on doing a fish in cycle? If so, you'll be fine so long as you keep up with your water changes. ^-^

Do you have pics?  Lol, pictures are always welcome at this forum


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

thank you so much everyone for the warm welcome and this site is a really great help for me who is just starting out!!.

i manage to find some one who can adopt the five bright orange mollies (too bad i find it a good contrast against the dark blue red betta)

as for the tank its sitting for almost 24hours like the instruction said. 

though i returned the tetra thermometer to walmart ( the temp was just sitting on 74F and thinking an adjustable 1 is much better in the long run so i bought a new 1 that you could adjust the temperature your self from petsmart its a (marineland 50watt stealth shatter proof heater and fully submersible) it says in the box" up to 15 gallon" will it be alright to put it in a 5 gallon tank? i can 't seem to find something smaller for this except for smallest which is just up to 3 gallon.

oh and i bought api 5 in 1 test strips and the tetra safe start.
so i'm prepared to change the water everyday if theres an imbalance on the aquarium water.

1. for the new question i was reading on the back of the safe start it saids whole bottle for up to 30gallons. do i pour everything even its just five gallon or the i just our 1/6th of the bottle. just wanna make sure because they did not put any other instruction if you have a smaller tank. 

2. i'm mostlikely gonna use the tetra safestart . do i put in the betta with it? i'm prepared for the daily monitoring of the chemical balance of the water and changing it as needed.

thank you again guys and ladies for the BIG BIG Help!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no idea what Safestart is, I just Googled it...it one of those things that claims it will help you to cycle. Those usually don't work...I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm i might as well use it i guesse (safe start) already bought it.. i'll probably just gonna make a daily note on the ammonium/ nitrates/nitrites lvl and post it here so you guys/ladies could see and raise a flag if something really odd is happening.

my sis gave me a fish bowl aleast bigger than the original container he have.

after reading some other articles on betta a read about fin rot...
and looking at my betta I nitial thought the black on the edges of its fin is part of its color pattern. though seems like i;m wrong posting a picture of him

sorry for the picture its really hard to manual focus on fishball too much distortion

first 1 is a body shot (i really like how he looks but after reading more about betta i realize those black on the edges of his fins might be Fin rot. and petsmart where i bought it seems like all the betta are in a bluish water










a close up on his fins 










top shot











others 

























before adding the safe start do I add in the plants too(live plants)??


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks like coloring to me. I have a guy with the same coloring and all his fins have back edges. 

Regarding the heater, should be fine. I had a 50 watt in a 6 gallon for a while. Just check it a lot when you first put it in and make sure it's where you want. All my tanks have marinelands and they're pretty reliable.


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

omg phew thats a big relief i thought he is sick or something, his very lively at the moment at the fish bowl.

any suggestion whats a inexpensive way to test for ammonia daily??? the api 5 in 1 test strips does not include it so i delayed the transfer of Tetra safe start/Betta/Plants in to the 5g tank. 

though the tank is pretty much ready temp is at 80 F - 81 F
& Filter can be adjusted to lowest flow

though the water i tested last night 
General Hardness 180
Carbonate Hardness 240
pH 6.5 -7 (i might retest this 1)
NO2 0
NO3 0


I'm abit worried about the GH&KH of the water its on the higher end of the spectrum. will it be good for Betta ? :-?


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I know high water hardness can cause the fins to curl, especially on Crowntails. Other than this I am not sure of what other effects high hardness would have.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Get the master test kit from API. It's more involved then a strip but it's the cheapest over the long run. I've had my kit for almost a year and it's probably half gone. I think you can get it at walmart.

Like wyst said, hard water will cause curlies but otherwise he'll adjust just fine.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow... mollies need 30 gallons? I had 2 mollies in a 14 gallon (w/ guppies) for a few weeks until I learned they like brackish water. So the tank they were in was too small?


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

update : i got ammonia tester now so i started putting the safe start and betta + a couple of plants 

1. Aqua fern
2. Peacock Fern
3. Gold Ribbons

any good suggestion for other plants. or any thing bad about the plants so i could remove them as early as possible.

thank you again for the help


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ravenum said:


> update : i got ammonia tester now so i started putting the safe start and betta + a couple of plants
> 
> 1. Aqua fern
> 2. Peacock Fern
> ...


ummm... sorry to say you got scammed. Did those come in tubes? None of those plants are even aquatic. They may survive for a few weeks but they will soon rot and foul the tank. Some good plants are:
- Java fern (labeled as tropica fern in the tubes)
- anubias
- Moss
- Wisteria
- anacharis/ elodea
- Hygrophila (labeled as compacta in the tubes)

Floating plants such as duckweed and frogbit are good too.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Ravenum...

You should try some floating plants as well, they are easy to use and very effective with bettas...there are many types some not as messy, larger water lettuce) and small (duck weed).

Feel free to PM me if you have any Q's too...


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks guyz for the plants, yeah its the result of my ignorance it says on the cylindrical plastic aquatic plants.

update

5gallon aquarium w/ Filter,Heater & tetra fresh start 
Fishes: 1 Betta (3 loaches my sister ask me to put in for awhile while she fixes her tank)
4 Plants 3 as stated i the previous post( probably gonna die in a couple of days)
the other 1 is from a LPS and i'm pretty sure on this 1 its an aquarium plant but don't know the name.

for the water para meter 

NO3 20ppm

NO2 0ppm

pH 7.5-8.0 (this part ofthis strips are really messy to read)

KH 180

Gh 120

Ammonia .25mg/l (though its alil bit greener but its still closer to .25mg/l reading than 1.5mg/l) i;m using the "tetra test total ammonia"

seems like its working with nitrate is up
and might as well partial change some of the water just incase,

feed back please for those with experience i with cycle


----------



## Ravenum (Oct 21, 2010)

just to add on the previous post this was done after 16-18 hours after putting inthe TSS(testrasafestart) and Fishes
then again after reading more i should not change the water ><


----------



## BeFree (Oct 5, 2010)

..editing, sorry. Didn't notice this had multiple pages.


----------

